# Word of the Day:  Flippant



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2020)

Flippant: lacking proper respect or seriousness


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2020)

When asked about her qualifications in her job interview, Louise responded in a very flippant tone.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 1, 2020)

Sometimes I wear a mask only because I don't want to appear flippant.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Just because someone is flippant, doesn't mean you have to flip-out and make a big flap about it.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 2, 2020)

Flippant come-back remarks usually allude me until long after the moment when they would have come as a meaningful rebuttal.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

People often say, "I don't want to sound flippant, But...... "
and I am not certain why they then continue with their statement, 
which always ends up sounding.....well......rather flippant.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*I make flippant comments when I see a discussion about to get more serious than it needs to be *


----------

